# 1994 and up s10



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

im looking for a chevy s10 2wd extended cab model..... anyone know were i can buy one? im not really into models other than the few ive bought at the local hobby store for fun but i want a replica of my truck...any help appreciated !


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I haven't seen anything for extended cabs in that year. I do know Perry's resin offered the 92 and older version of an extended cab, but that takes a little more work, especially if you haven't built models much. Resin is for the advanced builder. 

I think you could probably build a kit and add the extended part using sheet plastic. Again, not for the novice modeler.

You can check ebay too. I don't recall if there was an extended cab promo, and I suppose if it were offered it was in 4x4 mode, nothing a simple chassis conversion couldn't fix.

Good luck.
Chris


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Super is right, there never has been a kit of the Chevy S10 (or GMC S15) in the Ext Cab config. SO, to get one, you WILL have to slice and dice to make one yourself. I WAS going to be doing that, along with a Crew Cab, and long, and short box version of all three (Reg, Ext, Crew). But, I had way too many other truck projects, so the S10 ideas were scrapped.

So, I happen to have a crap load of 1994/95 S10s for sale. As well as a few Sonomas, and Blazers Now, these are Reg Cab Short Box 4x4 PROMOs. These are curbside (no engine, hood doesn't open), and the chassis is a solid piece. They come pre-painted (molded in colour). Anyways, they are ay Hobby-Bid.com . Have a look see.


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

today i found a lindberg s10 ss model in a hobby store that had been started but never finished for 9.00 and it seems to have everything in need to finish it. even though its not extended cab this will give me some practice. i have a set of 4 extra wheels from a jada big time diecast 5th gen camaro that i have so i plan to tub the s10 bed to make it look like a real drag racing machine and im planing a small block chevy 350 conversion also.... here is what i got i was told it was about 17 years old.









Shot with Samsung-S5K5AAFX at 2009-10-13

and heres a picture with the wheels im using but will need to make a few mods to get the right front stance with the rear. sorry its not better.









Shot with Samsung-S5K5AAFX at 2009-10-13


----------

